
$5000 Preorders in 24 Hours - codinginterview
https://www.sketchcase.com/blog/5000-preorders-in-24-hours
======
stevewillow
How do you price something, when you have no idea how much each unit costs to
produce?

~~~
codinginterview
I had a rough idea. I even shared how you can make one on the DIY page. The
economy of scale shows that the more you produce, the cheaper it becomes to
produce each unit. DIY was the maximum cost to produce one and you just work
from there. Work out a rough estimate of the cost of the material, packaging,
shipping, labor, and the fixed cost (vinyl cutter, etc).

